# shallow cv shaft broke and took out wheel



## camaroraca (May 12, 2013)

I have a 2013 xp 850 i have 28 inch tires and i was babying it threw a shallow hard bottomed pond and the steering bond up. i backed out and rode home with a flat tire, after home i looked to see a broken front cv shaft. after further inspection and airing the tire back up the cv shaft went threw the rim!!! any one else ever seen this or was it a fluke


----------



## camaroraca (May 12, 2013)

no one else has every had this happen or heard of it? and it bent a tie rod


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

my buddys articat did that broke axle bent the tie rod then broke the rim in 3 places


----------



## camaroraca (May 12, 2013)

it was all warrantied so all is good rim cv axle and tie rod


----------

